# Pit Boss? My head is spinning with options



## slater (Apr 25, 2020)

Overwhelmed with so may Pit Boss pellet grills, with various subtle differences...
I sold my masterbuilt vertical electric cabinet smoker & my bbq. Have had various vertical propane stick burner cabinets over the years. Like the thought of simplicity of the pellet smokers & possibly the thought of maybe adding more flavor to  our everyday proteins on multiple times a week.
Dont need the best of the best, just having a hard time deciding on various levels, different controllers, size, grate design, etc....
Dont forsee doing large cooks where im doing multiple large proteins so the med size PB would be fine but for $50-$100 more I can get the monster size....
Will I have regrets if I stick to the 700-800 sq inch models, probably not but then again nice to have the space if needed.
Then again would it be stupid to be just smoking 1 occasional pork butt in an 1000 sq size.
I do on occasion smoke large amounts of bite size chunked yft which would fill all 4 racks on the masterbuilt.
We do cook nightly dinner meals but never really utilized the smoker while doing so but from what I gather, thats the plan hopefully.
Then you meatheads talk about how far superior pellet smokers are equipped with PID, if thats the case whats a decent ps recommendation  that comes with a pid that wont break the bank?

So those of you that have the Pit Boss pellets grills of various models, what do you have, likes? dislikes? suggestions?? etc....
Yes, I overthink all my purchases..
Send me so insight, experiences,thx..

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pr...ill/1000601261

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...iler/838778838

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...Space/52162941

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...robe/793230399


----------



## mike243 (Apr 25, 2020)

My Austin LX states 1008" of space, Been good for 2 years or so now, can run over 500 if needed, has a slider to flame kiss stuff, makes a pretty mean steak thru the week. lots of choices these days, 5 year warranty, I  rather have too much grill as too little, bought the son the copperhead 5 2 Christmas's ago, it works fine for smoking but doesn't have a sear option.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 25, 2020)

#4! It’s huge. Got fatter legs. Huge hopper. Sear zone. Heavy grates. SS tray/side shelf. 5 yr warranty.


----------



## Smkryng (Apr 25, 2020)

I’ve got the Austin XL and and really enjoy it. Usually cook for between 3 and 6 people. Probably don’t need that much space really but don’t have to worry about overcrowding and if I want to do several cooks at once on the weekends for stuff through the week it great for that. The only thing I don’t like is the controller, no setting for 275 which originally I didn’t think would matter but it does. I figured 300 was close enough but at higher temps like 300 and above mine runs about 350. I’ve got a Savannah Stoker pid controller on the way so I can have better control over pit temps and cook exactly at the temp I want.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 25, 2020)

if I didnt have so many cookers the KC combo would follow me home


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 25, 2020)

honestly I would go with the PB Pro Series 1100  at Lowes it is worth the extra $$


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 25, 2020)

If you are using it for smoking only then I might suggest the Copperhead line of cabinet smokers. I can't really think of any downside to having too much space other than possible fuel consumption differences. I don't know if there is a huge difference in consumption on any of these models. I have a Copperhead and I will say that the capacity is especially nice when it comes to smoking jerky, pistachios, chex mix, and other snacks.


----------



## slater (Apr 25, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> If you are using it for smoking only then I might suggest the Copperhead line of cabinet smokers. I can't really think of any downside to having too much space other than possible fuel consumption differences. I don't know if there is a huge difference in consumption on any of these models. I have a Copperhead and I will say that the capacity is especially nice when it comes to smoking jerky, pistachios, chex mix, and other snacks.



Yeah, not really interested in a cabinet, like stated I just sold my MES30...
I emailed PB to see if there really is a variation in pellet burn per hour between the 2 sizes. Really doesnt matter that much. Just almost embarrassing to cook just a whole chicken or just 2 racks of ribs in such a big smoker if that makes sense.
Also if majority of the guys here upgrade to a PID adds another $200 to overall cost but I understand not mandatory....


----------



## mike243 (Apr 26, 2020)

Embarrassing ? I drive several different trucks, 2 door and 4 door fords, bought the 2 door in 2002, just me and the wife to haul around, fast forward bought a 4 door in 15, got tired of the 2 grand kids riding around in the back of the 2 door lmao. I bought a toaster oven because I was embarrassed to fire up the oven for 4 biscuits or was it because it heated the whole kitchen up ? . Aw I was just kidding about making them ride in the back, mamaw would kill me first. I think nothing of it when I fire up 1 of my big grills or smokers to just cook a little something,  I pay the $ for the fuel whether its charcoal or pellets , I do remove any grates I wont be using so they stay clean. I would rather have to much space as too little even though I don't need that much every time. Lot of good choices these days and nobody can tell you what you need imo.  on pellet usage there probably wont make that big of a difference on a unloaded smoker but the meat acts as a heat sink and when both are loaded up to capacity the bigger will use more fuel.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="slater, post: 2082048, member: 225825
Overwhelmed with so may Pit Boss pellet grills, with various subtle differences...
I sold my masterbuilt vertical electric cabinet smoker & my bbq. Have had various vertical propane stick burner cabinets over the years. Like the thought of simplicity of the pellet smokers & possibly the thought of maybe adding more flavor to  our everyday proteins on multiple times a week.
Dont need the best of the best, just having a hard time deciding on various levels, different controllers, size, grate design, etc....
Dont forsee doing large cooks where im doing multiple large proteins so the med size PB would be fine but for $50-$100 more I can get the monster size....
Will I have regrets if I stick to the 700-800 sq inch models, probably not but then again nice to have the space if needed.
Then again would it be stupid to be just smoking 1 occasional pork butt in an 1000 sq size.
I do on occasion smoke large amounts of bite size chunked yft which would fill all 4 racks on the masterbuilt.
We do cook nightly dinner meals but never really utilized the smoker while doing so but from what I gather, thats the plan hopefully.
Then you meatheads talk about how far superior pellet smokers are equipped with PID, if thats the case whats a decent ps recommendation  that comes with a pid that wont break the bank?

So those of you that have the Pit Boss pellets grills of various models, what do you have, likes? dislikes? suggestions?? etc....
Yes, I overthink all my purchases..
Send me so insight, experiences,thx..

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pr...ill/1000601261

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...iler/838778838

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...Space/52162941

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-...



I just got the Pit Boss Lexington for Mothers Day...it is 540 sq in
got it at Walmart for $292

I like that it is small but not too small haven't used it yet but I'm sure it will be Awsome

I hope you find the one that best suits your needs we are a family of two
and never seem to entertain but if we did we could handle it


----------



## slater (Apr 30, 2020)

We all know pellet grills are known for not having strong smoke flavor compare to stick burners.
Seen a youtube video where a guy stated / his observation:
Standard basic controllers have more of a temp swing which in-result  produces times where you have considerable more smoke compared to a pellet smoker with a pid controller with has more consistent temps which result in less smoke. 
He comments that guys with pellet grills with PIDS usually get supplemented using pellet tubes to get more smoke.
He states he would rather have variating  from light to heavy smoke throughout the smoke using a basic controller over a pid with steady temps & light smoke throughout the entire cook.
Is he onto something or is this nonsense???
Im not really worried about temp swings. Just trying to educate myself to determine if getting a PS with a PID controller is really that much more beneficial.


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (May 9, 2020)

I have all of the grills, and if you are looking only for a smoker the pit boss vertical is for you. If you want a good all a rounder that does more than Smoke then the vertical will not work out. Yes you can get the vertical up to 350-400 but you have to take out the water pan and it will make a huge mess in your smoker. Tried it a few times and decided my gasser is way better for high temp work.


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (May 9, 2020)

Yes the PID controller will control temps very accurately. Most the smoke you get on a pellet smoker is from when the pellets are smoldering. The time based ”cheap” controllers will allow the pellets to ketch on fire then smolder out, and then it will feed more pellets in and they will smolder then catch fire. Rinse repeat, the pid controllers feed just enough pellets to maintain temperature. I am working on a pid controller with a smoke mode, so I have been studying how to get the most smoke from a pellet grill.


----------



## slater (May 17, 2020)

Bam...
Lots of mind screwing myself but got the pb pro 1100, glad I did, the extra room will be a bonus!
Been a busy weekend....
	

		
			
		

		
	
















View attachment 445826


----------



## AJBeal (Jun 25, 2020)

I am a retired instrumentation and controls guy with some PID controller experience and have been thinking the same thoughts of PID that can also make smoke.
I have not installed a PID controller on my Pit Boss Tailgater yet, but, here's my initial theory...
Increase the Proportional band setting to increase the temperature swing (deviation from setpoint). This makes the controller less sensitive to temperature changes and gives time for the pellets to smolder and make smoke before feeding in more pellets.
It's worth a try especially for those who have a PID wired into the auger. Set temp to 225 and leave Integral and Derivative OFF initially and do not use autotune for smoke mode. Let me know of results if anyone tries this. Good Luck!
P.S. I bought a small PID on eBay to control a toaster oven a while back and it works great. It was ~$26 and has a Type-K thermocouple input and SSR output for the heating element current, but you could get one with relay output to handle the small auger motor current of ~0.5 Amps (and not have to use a SSR). You would also need a Type-K thermocouple for the sensor.


----------



## AJBeal (Jun 25, 2020)

Dr. Dobbins said:


> Yes the PID controller will control temps very accurately. Most the smoke you get on a pellet smoker is from when the pellets are smoldering. The time based ”cheap” controllers will allow the pellets to ketch on fire then smolder out, and then it will feed more pellets in and they will smolder then catch fire. Rinse repeat, the pid controllers feed just enough pellets to maintain temperature. I am working on a pid controller with a smoke mode, so I have been studying how to get the most smoke from a pellet grill.


I am a retired instrumentation and controls guy with some PID controller experience and have been thinking the same thoughts of PID that can also make smoke.
I have not installed a PID controller on my Pit Boss Tailgater yet, but, here's my initial theory...
Increase the Proportional band setting to increase the temperature swing (deviation from setpoint). This makes the controller less sensitive to temperature changes and gives time for the pellets to smolder and make smoke before feeding in more pellets.
It's worth a try especially for those who have a PID wired into the auger. Set temp to 225 and leave Integral and Derivative OFF initially and do not use autotune for smoke mode. Let me know of results if anyone tries this. Good Luck!
P.S. I bought a small PID on eBay to control a toaster oven a while back and it works great. It was ~$26 and has a Type-K thermocouple input and SSR output for the heating element current, but you could get one with relay output to handle the small auger motor current of ~0.5 Amps (and not have to use a SSR). You would also need a Type-K thermocouple for the sensor.


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Jun 25, 2020)

I get plenty of smoke from my Savannah Stoker controller on my PB1100.


----------



## AJBeal (Jun 27, 2020)

Dave_XDM9 said:


> I get plenty of smoke from my Savannah Stoker controller on my PB1100.


Thanks Dave. I read about the Savannah Stoker a few years ago on the old Pelletheads forum when I had a Traeger and was interested then. I looked at the latest Savannah Stoker 4.5 and the SmokeDaddy's Patriot PID controller, read their manuals and watched the YouTube videos. I chose the Savannah Stoker for several reasons and ordered it this morning along with a mounting plate for my Pit Boss Tailgater. I hope it fits or goes in laying down horizontally, which wouldn't bother me. How did you mount yours? Thanks.


----------

